# Can I Use Separation Studio Without a RIP



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a 6 color simulated job I'm trying to do. I downloaded a free trial of separation studio but I don't have a rip. I usually just convert to halftones in photoshop. Is there any way I can that with separation studio? Or is there a free trial for a rip somewhere?


----------

